# Reheating a Boston Butt???



## AEKDB79

Need some advice please ... I am used to eating my butts as soon as they come off but I am having to smoke about 50lb's tomorrow for my daughter's 1st birthday party at 12:00 Saturday.  Any advice on how to reheat without drying it out too much???


----------



## justus3131

wrap in foil and heat in oven for about 90 minutes at 250 degrees


----------



## PWalls

Yep. Wrap them and reheat in the oven very slowly (low heat, long time).


----------



## robertyb

If in a hurry wrap and microwave. Just make sure it is well wrapped so the moisture is retained.


----------



## CDN

*Boston butt*

Depending on what time you pull them off the smoker, wrap them in heavy duty aluminum foil, wrap that in a towel, and place in a cooler. 10 hours later they will still be too hot to touch, during which time they will continue to slowwwwwly cook. They will fall apart when you go to pull them (if you are shooting for pulled pork).


----------



## AEKDB79

Thank you all ... That's interesting CDN, I may give that a try  next time it is under 10hrs.


----------



## 4wheeling4life

CDN is right I have used that technique many times.........


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Put a table spoon of apple juice in the foil before you wrap.

If you cool them and reheat, make sure that  you reheat them to 160 deg. internal.  This has to do with safety, not cooking.  Heat them in the  foil to keep them from drying out.


----------

